

Android Market Share Stalls - Icecream Sandwich Slow Adoption - sparknlaunch
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/06/android-market-share-stalls-version-4-0-sees-a-7-percent-install-base/

======
nodata
or to write the title a different way: "android market share steady, ics
market share doubles compared with two months ago"

